# Menu Ideas for Vampire Masquerade?!?



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

We're having the same theme... Except that we won't be eating, as we will be set up in the garage to greet the TOTers. We will have a table set, but with only a few things on it....

You might want to try:

1. "stuffed" eggs (I don't know what they're called in English, so it's a direct translatoin from French, sorry!) where you hard boil eggs, cut them in halves, mix the yellow part with mayonnaise, scoop them back in the hole of the white part, place a sliced black olive in the center and decorate the yellow part with red colouring gel to make it look like an eye.

2. "Witches fingers" as seen here (I would have to translate the receipe as I only have it in French). Makes a great dessert and some people are even afraid to eat them! I love it!!!


3. "Ham head" - I saw this somewhere (here it is! http://www.howloweenqueen.com/2006Party.htm just scroll down, you'll see it!)

4. "Eyeballs ice cubes" - Just cut a red grape in half, put it in the ice cube maker (that thing you put in the freezer - can't remember the name, must be getting late!) and fill with water. Looks just like an eye!

If I think of something else, I'll let you know!


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

Deviled Eggs  I actually did the ham head last year. It was a huge hit! Although I dont think for the vampire theme that I am going to do it again this year. Knowing me I'll decide to do it last minute. lol Thanks for the reply WickedBB70. I appreciate any ideas at all.


----------



## HallowQueen (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi - if you wanted to go a bit "campie" you could always make stakes with blood sauce - using breadstick dough from the fridge section you cut the ends into points before baking - then serve a lovely red marinara sauce to dip them into!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

You may have to Google this, just mentioning it in passing, but I once read that one of the most realistic "movie blood" concoctions was actually... chocolate milk.
Mix it up milk and chocolate syrup, add a few drops of red and blue food coloring, stir well, serve chilled. Looks like dark blood when you get the mixture right, and tastes great. The question of lactose intolerance might be the only stumbling block for a few adults.

Seems to me you could figure out the proportions on a glass-by-glass basis until you're happy with the formula.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm also having a vampire themed party and this is what I'm making: (I copied my list off of the "2007 Party Menu" thread) lots of good ideas on that thread. I think it's on page 5 or 6.

Corpse Ribs (called Adams Ribs-same as Witchy Womans)
Van Helsings "Stake" Bites (Tostitos scoops with beef fajita filling in them)
Vampire Poultry on a Stake (Beer can chicken stuck upright on a cedar stake)
Bat Wings (black chicken wings)
Raven Wings (garlic chicken wings)
Moldy Dip (sour cream and blue cheese based dip for wings)
Count Meathead (my mr. meathead from last year with fangs)
Bone Marrow w/Coagulated Blood (cream cheese w/cranberry sauce)
Sunburned Vamp Flesh (homemade beef jerky)
Vampire Repellent Bits (garlic cloves wrappedin phyllo and walnuts)
Eyes of Bat (jumbo black olives stuffed with garlic cream cheese)
Bloody Shrimp Shots (1 jumbo shrimp in shot glass with cocktail sauce)
Entrails with Scabs (homemade salsa & blue chips)
Decapitated Dracula (cheese ball that looks like a vampire head)
Nosferatu Canape (mozz. balls on blue chips made to look like dracula)
Cheese "Bites" (cheese and grapes on a tray with toothpicks)

Moldy Bones (meringue bones)
Monster Fingers (same as Witchy Woman)
Blood Drenched Velvet Cake (red velvet cake with white frosting and red gel icing blood)
Kiss of the Vampire (lip shaped cookies with frosting fangs)
Gothy Popcorn Balls (black Popcorn Balls)
Absinthe Green Fairy Suckers (honey,nutmeg and anise suckers)
Silver Crosses (cross shaped chocolate sugar cookies with silver edible glitter)
Vampire Victims (last years pilsbury dead boys)
Decrepit Earth (people chow)
Death by Chocolate Apples (apple chips dipped in chocolate served with caramel dip)
Bleeding Heart Cupcakes (heart shaped cupcakes with red jelly inside)
Bloodsucker Berries (tuxedo strawberries)
Risen from the Grave (dirt cups)
Holy Wafers with Putrid Pumpkin Dip (making wafers out of pie crust and serving with a pumpkin pie dip)
Evil Eyes (peanut butter eyeballs)
Jello Shots(of course), Blood Punch, Beer, Shot Bar and Holy Water (bottled water)
Bleeding Heart Jello Mold


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

Excellent! You have all been most helpful. I think I will do the meathead like last year and use your idea Tallula_g of giving him fangs. That will be grossly cute! haha

Things are starting to roll and fall into place. I'm almost getting to the "Overwhelmed" part like every year. I just hope I can get everything I want done!


----------

